# meat festival-deer processing pics



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

here are some pics for your viewing pleasure....we made hamburger with brisket, packaged all the straps, ground remaining for future sausage making


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

more


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. How many beers did it take to do all that work though? For as many as it would have taken me, it's much cheaper to let the butcher do it!


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

There wasnt any beer drinking for making the ground, we are holding off till tonight when we make the sausage. And sunday, when we smoke it all.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks awesome! . . . wg


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

WG, tell rusty we will have something for you to leave in his truck soon...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The brisket and venison 50/50 is what we do too. Makes great burgers, meatloafs and chili. Good job fellas!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> WG, tell rusty we will have something for you to leave in his truck soon...


LOL!! Yall will never let me live that down . . . wg


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

The sausage was great Brett, you guys did a heck of a job.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

sausage pics


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

more


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Ya'll really know what you are doing!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey there fellow west-side LC brother!!! When is the tasting party?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Brett - I know ur gonna have some of dat at the cook-off for me . . . wg


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks incredible! Making me hungry!


----------



## reeljoy (Jul 14, 2009)

*she can come to my meet festival*

ha:work:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I like that shirt!


----------

